# Fish Finder Leader Lengths at SPSP



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

I noticed at SPSP that longer leaders seemed to get stuck more in the monsters off the beach. I tried all kinds of lengths, such as:

3 - Foot: This was hopeless. Got stuck many times.

2- Foot: Got stuck, seemed to improve things.

1 - foot: rarely got stuck.

While this is not a controlled experiment, it seems that the longer the leader, the more they got stuck. Have anyone else noticed this?

I tend to like longer leaders, but I got sick of re-tying rigs.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

I use around 1-ft and I do Ok, that may be the reason to not have problem. But let see the other guys if they see the same picture.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

If you mean length of line from the hook to swivel, I aim for 6-8". It really helps with distance casting. For homemade high-low, bottom hook is 12-16" and top hook is 24" from the weight at the end.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

for fish finder rigs i follow this rule. the slower the current the longer the leader, the faster the current the shorter the leader. when i am tying hooks i'll start with a 2-3ft leader and trim it down if conditions dictate it's easier to trim a long leader down but you can't add length to a short leader.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

For fish finder I use 8-10" sometimes with beads and spinner added, for top and bottom tie them about 10"


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

I use leaders around 3-6 inches for longer cast distances, but I still get snagged  North Carolina fishermen fishing for drum use 2" leaders. I don't know why as I don't think the bottom is that bad. While it is true that NC has one of the largest ship graveyards, but you would think that the sunken ships are too far away unless they break up and come closer to the shore. But I am getting off the track. I just accept SPSP snags. What I do is to make the cast and leave it alone, but then the rig drifts with the tide until it get stuck,  Then if I want to check the bait, I reel it in fast without stopping. That reminds me. I have lost several large rockfish due to pumping the rod (raising the rod and then lowering the rod and reeling at the same time) which also bring the rockfish and the rig hanging from the mouth to the bottom and getting snagged.  Remember that the water is only a few feet deep.


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for starting the thread, Stan.

I earnestly believe that everyone has their own tactics. The length of the leader definitely will play a larger role when the conditions dictate it. If you're talking about stronger faster currents, longer leaders will usually allow baits to flutter and move around more. This can be a good or bad thing dependent on targeted fish, bait being used etc etc (ex. if you're targeting flounder off the surf in NC with strong currents, a spinning and fluttering piece of squid/minnow combo on a longer leader will usually produce better than a very short(<6") leader where movement is minimized)

But I digress...In regards to SPSP, I was curious but I usually fall back upon a 6" to 18" (.5 foot to 1.5 foot) leader. I tend to like longer leaders as well but longer leaders usually effect casting especially when it is dependent on bait weight. IF I am tossing just bloodworms, it is not as bad. BUT think about tossing 6-8oz with a chunk of Bunker on a 2' long leader. Yeah...not the most aerodynamic. Of course there are little tricks and cool terminal tackle that maximize casting distance(release clips, impact shields etc...) but not everyone has time/money for those...

Let's also remember, I am JUST talking about fish finder rigs here. (most basic setup: Main line>sinker sleeve+sinker>barrel swivel>leader>hook ) of course someone can add beads, spinners whatever to this. But for this fish finder setup, I usually look to use a 6"-18" leader with 3/0-5/0 hook with a SHARP point. 

Apologize for the incoherent thought process and sporadic writing style, I am on my mobile. hah. tight lines everybody.


Any one fishing Saturday?


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

Let's also remember that the nautical charts indicate that the water depth all around SPSP is on average 5'-7'. 









If one is reeling anything remotely a farther distance(50yds +) rig from shore, the sheer angle of the line to terminal tackle will cause the leader to drag behind. So there is some truth to the fact that longer leaders are more susceptible to snagging whatever has found refuge on the bottom of the SPSP's aquatic domain. This is very simplified conclusion to a circumstance where many variables can play a large role(distance, weight used, length of rod, direction of wind, tide, bait weight, speed of retrieve, reel gear ratio etc etc)

So in brief, shorter leader will, yes, have a greater likelihood of staying snag free when reeling back in with a moderate speed.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I personally like both... However it's kind of hard to answer your question without knowing what time of rig you're throwing... If im throwing a top bottom rig (homemade) it's probably longer just becasue I like there to be a min of 8 inches between the two hooks. If it's a fish finder it' s more about not allowint it to spin in the air so I try to get it anywhere between 4-6 inches. With all that said it all atarts with my objective. If I'm going for a distance cast (120yards plus) I will build a rig accordingly..


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

Green Cart said:


> I use leaders around 3-6 inches for longer cast distances, but I still get snagged  North Carolina fishermen fishing for drum use 2" leaders. I don't know why as I don't think the bottom is that bad. While it is true that NC has one of the largest ship graveyards, but you would think that the sunken ships are too far away unless they break up and come closer to the shore. But I am getting off the track. I just accept SPSP snags. What I do is to make the cast and leave it alone, but then the rig drifts with the tide until it get stuck,  Then if I want to check the bait, I reel it in fast without stopping. That reminds me. I have lost several large rockfish due to pumping the rod (raising the rod and then lowering the rod and reeling at the same time) which also bring the rockfish and the rig hanging from the mouth to the bottom and getting snagged.  Remember that the water is only a few feet deep.


They do that for distance casting. And the leader length is regulated for big drum


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

If you folks are referring to this HI/LO set-up as a fish finder, my snelled hooks are 12" max and many times just about 8". The other lengths are as marked on the pic.









To me this is the true fish finder rig which I use when using cut bait or live eels for bait.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

You know, asking a basic question with you guys, is like asking Einstein "what time is it"..... (e.g. Einstein's Theory of General Relativity). Anyways, lots of great information that I didn't expect to get.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Manlystanley said:


> You know, asking a basic question with you guys, is like asking Einstein "what time is it"..... (e.g. Einstein's Theory of General Relativity). Anyways, lots of great information that I didn't expect to get.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Stan


I know what you mean Stan. I enjoy reading about others techniques because I think it makes me a better fisherman. This old dog has learned a lot of new tricks from this forum.


----------



## firemunkee (Apr 6, 2012)

Love this thread! Haven't really tried surf fishing, but with all this great info I'll be well equipped. Thanks Stan for asking, and thanks all for sharing!


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Wow so nobody as answered your question huh? Longer leader will get stuck due to line angle from swivel to hook. Longer the leader the more horizontal the hook will be and if you wave bait on it it's probably spinning as u reel. So think how easy it would be to get snagged? Your rig may work but at what cost? If your a die hard of your way then just as a suggestion use a float. That way your bait will hover off the bottom and not get snagged.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

No floats at spsp, 8 out of 10 times I've been there the current is moving too fast. 5 oz will not hold bottom and will be pulled with the tide. 

I picked up some sinker lifts and they work well, out of 60+ casts on the snag I've only lost 2 rigs. Reel fast and they come up and your rig looks like a torpedo coming at you;-)


----------



## Porgy Mike (Apr 20, 2014)

Guys -

What size sinker are you guys using at SPSP. Surfnsam says 5oz will not hold bottom. . .


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Porgy Mike said:


> Guys -
> 
> What size sinker are you guys using at SPSP. Surfnsam says 5oz will not hold bottom. . .


Depends on the current. Can be anywhere from 4 oz to 8oz. I always use the sputnick type sinker.


----------

